
Show HN: Ask anyone for book recommendations or give one - wowsig
I&#x27;m a regular visitor of books-related subs on Reddit and my fomo regarding an excellent book goes out of control whenever I see related threads on HN.<p>I&#x27;ve noticed that a lot of people want book recommendations but they don&#x27;t want the &quot;best&quot; books in a field. They are looking for something that falls in their area of reading interest and something similar to what they&#x27;ve read earlier and liked.<p>--&gt; In the absence of any context of what a person has been reading, it becomes difficult to recommend a book to him.<p>--&gt; On the other hand, if I know someone likes reading biographies, my first reaction on discovering a great biography is to either message them about the book or try to &quot;sell them the idea&quot; of reading this book. Both the approaches are easily forgotten.<p>So to make asking for book suggestions easy, I&#x27;ve added this feature on ShelfJoy, called Recommend a book.<p>Now, you can simply share your ShelfJoy profile with your friends&#x2F;with people whose recommendations you trust and ask them to recommend a book to you.<p>Example: I am on a reading challenge in 2017 where I am reading a business biography every month.<p>By sharing my profile here:
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shelfjoy.com&#x2F;sia_steel&#x2F;recommendations" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shelfjoy.com&#x2F;sia_steel&#x2F;recommendations</a><p>I can simply ask for recommendations and friends can browse through my reading list, books that I&#x27;ve liked before and recommend me books they think I&#x27;ll like.<p>My entire recommendations stay at the same place and I can simply shift that book to the books that I&#x27;ve read once I finish it.<p>+ I&#x27;m looking forward for some feedback on this feature and whether you find it useful.
======
pacavaca
Feels like it needs some selection from shelf & list right on the
recommendation page. People are generally lazy and digging through two lists
to recommend just one sounds like a lot of work. On the other hand, glancing
at random 5 (N) and trying to suggest something similar from your list feels
much easier.

You can then share on socials something like "Could you please recommend me
something like `title 1`, `title 2`, `...`", so that people know if they can
help right after reading your ask. imho.

